# Gentoolkit und Python 2.6

## bloedie

Hi.

Ich war gerade dabei einen neuen Server aufzusetzen und wollte

gentoolkit emergen und da wollte portage python auf 2.6 downgraden

und python 2.7 löschen.

Nachdem ich python 2.7 dann mit xml useflag compiliert hatte konnte

ich auch gentoolkit installieren. Im ebuild von gentoolkit steht auch noch

python-2.6 als Abhängigkeit drin.

Ist das richtig so?

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## Finswimmer

Da steht:

>=dev-lang/python-2.6[xml]

!>=dev-lang/python-2.6[-xml]

Es wird also eine 2.7 Version mit xml benötigt.

Da steht nichts von 2.6.

Warum portage jetzt aber eine 2.6 Version installieren wollte, kann ich nicht verstehen.

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Das hatte ich schon gesehen das es >= 2.6 sein sollte, hatte mich da nur falsch ausgedrückt. *shameonme*

Ich wollte natürlich wissen warum gentoolkit auf python-2.6 downgraden wollte und nicht 

verlangt hatte das ich python-2.7 mit xml flag recompilieren soll.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Möglicherweise hast Du portage verboten python-2.7 mit xml zu bauen? (z. B. mit dev-lang/python:2.7 -xml in package.use)

edit: Wobei, das kann es nicht sein. Sonst hättest Du nicht inzwischen python 2.7 mit xml emergen können.

----------

## Josef.95

Ich vermute das es am jeweils gesetzten --autounmask [ y | n ] Feature liegen könnte.

Mit 

```
emerge --autounmask=y -av  gentoolkit
```

 sollte es "normal" ein Hinweis darauf geben das python mit xml USE-Flag gebaut werden muss geben - in etwa 

```
...

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.4-r5, required by gentoolkit (argument)

>=dev-lang/python-3.2.2 xml
```

Doch warum ein Downgrade auf python:2.6 vorgenommen werden sollte kann ich mir auch nicht erklären.

So, ohne genauere Angabe der Versionen und gesetzter USE-Flags wird es aber auch nur sehr schwer sein es nachzuvollziehen bzw eine Erklärung dafür zu finden.

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Hier die gesetzten USE-Flags aus der make.conf.

Ansonsten ist nichts weiter an USE-Flags gesetzt auch nicht in der package.use!

USE="bzip2 gif imagemagick imap jpeg jpeg2k json libwww maildir mime mmx

     multilib mysql netboot pam-mysql php png sasl smtp sockets sse sse2 ssl tiff

     unicode xml zip -X -gtk -sdl"

Es ist auserdem auch nichts in der package.keywords eingetragen, sodass es ein

komplettes stable System ist.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, so ohne die genaue "Fehlermeldung" lässt sich da im nachhinein schwer was zu sagen. Anscheinend sind die python Versionen im verwendeten stage3 Archiv ja ohne xml Support gebaut worden. (siehe aktuell zb auch [SOLVED] Fehler beim installieren von gentoolkit )

Je nach verwendeten Profil sollte das xml USE-Flag eventuell auch schon vom Profil her gesetzt sein. (siehe zb in der emerge --info)

Zudem ist xml beim aktuellen stable python-2.7.2-r3.ebuild eh schon als default USE-Flag gesetzt: 

```
grep IUSE /usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.7.2-r3.ebuild 

IUSE="-berkdb build doc elibc_uclibc examples gdbm ipv6 +ncurses +readline sqlite +ssl +threads tk +wide-unicode wininst +xml"
```

 Somit hätte ein schlichtes re-emergen von python:2.7 eigentlich schon reichen sollen   :Razz: 

----------

## bloedie

Hi Josef.

 *Quote:*   

> Somit hätte ein schlichtes re-emergen von python:2.7 eigentlich schon reichen sollen 

 

Das hat ja auch funktioniert und zum downgrade kam es ja auch nicht, aber angezeigt wurde es.

Komische Sache.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

## Josef.95

Hi bloedie

Jo, siehe hierzu auch Bug 399331

----------

## bloedie

Hi.

Danke für den Link Josef.

Cu.

Bloedie

----------

